# Took Graphics card out, put back in. Now doesn't work!



## roanpoan (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,

Basically I took out my graphics card yesterday, and reset the bios, now when I put it back in I get no display at all with any monitor or cable, but I can use the pc fine if the graphics card isn't in and I just use the onboard gfx.

My pc has been working fine with an Ati Radeon 5770 HD card in it for years now, connected to a philips tv.

Yesterday I tried to overclock my cpu following a guide for that exact cpu, but when I rebooted I got the BSOD after the initiral Bios screen.

So following advice online I shut down the pc, removed all the cables, and took out the CMOS battery and changed the pins to reset. Then I left it about 10 mins in order to reset the BIOS.

HOWEVER, in order to get to the battery I had to take out the graphics card. 

Now whenever I try and use the graphics card instead of just the onboard GFX, I simply don't get any display at all, not even the bios screen.

I can use the pc as normal when the graphics card is not in, but as soon as I put it in, even if its not connected to a display cable (HDMI), I get no display. It seems to deactivate the onboard GFX and then doesn't work itself.

I followed the normal steps for a new graphics card, i.e. disabling the onboard driver and then installing the graphics card and rebooting, but I get no display. In the Bios the default setting is to use the PCI-E display card, the only other option is to use a PCI slot, which I don't have.

The cable and monitor are both fine, I have tested them. 

I think I installed the right driver as well, following the ATI support page, but that also hasn't helped.

Please can someone help? I have run out of ideas!!

Thanks

Roan


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you certain the GPU is properly seated?
Is the 6-pin power connector connected?
Try the GPU in another PC.

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

roanpoan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Basically I took out my graphics card yesterday, and reset the bios,
> 
> Roan


When you reset the BIOS you reset it to use the onboard graphics. Go onto the BIOS and disable the onboard graphics.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

roanpoan said:


> I followed the normal steps for a new graphics card, i.e. disabling the onboard driver and then installing the graphics card and rebooting, but I get no display. In the Bios the default setting is to use the PCI-E display card, the only other option is to use a PCI slot, which I don't have.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't peruse your post as carefully as I should have.

On many systems, installing a graphics card will deactivate the onboard graphics by default. Did you remember to change the monitor's input connector back over to the graphics card? 

When removing a card in an older system it's not uncommon to have "dust bunnies" drop down into the slot. Blow out the slot then inspect it before reseating the card.

Also, there is an off chance that a power connector or cable has a broken connection, use a different PCIe power connector.

If this doesn't work (and the card is verified OK by following Tyree's instruction to test it on another computer), try the graphics card in another PCIe slot if you have more than one, which may eliminate a bad slot as the problem.

Do you have the monitor/TV's input cable attached to the proper output of graphics card and do you have your monitor/TV set to receive that input?

Also, do you have a standard computer monitor with which to test?

Can you list the total specs of your system, make and model, including the TV, motherboard and power supply?


----------



## roanpoan (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the messages.

I have managed to figure it out by following your advice, it turns out that the hdmi slot on the actual graphics card itself is broken.

I am now using a dvi-hdmi cable from the dvi slot of the GPU to the hdmi slot of the TV and it's working fine. I still have no idea why the hdmi slot has broken but at least I can use the card now!

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad it's resolved and thanks for posting back. Is the GPU still under warranty?


----------

